# Sunday's Show and Tell...5/20/18



## jd56 (May 20, 2018)

Well it's official. We are now Country-n-Laws with England !

Let's see what relics you've found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found these this past week...
A Ross Apollo project....(this is available).

Another good looking lady.
1941 Westfield 







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 20, 2018)

*I bought 12 more nice bikes this week. 52 total *


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> *I bought 12 more nice bikes this week. 52 total *



You don't have pics of these gems?


----------



## Jay81 (May 20, 2018)

I only bought an old tobacco tin full of misc small screws, nuts, bolts etc. from an estate sale. Good stuff when you need patina hardware working on these old bikes.
I also freed up some space in my garage, by selling 8 bikes this week. 
6 of those bikes went to @Dan the bike man


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

Not a whole lot for me I'm still messing with stuff I picked up at MLC. I did finally get this trike. A big shout out to @fordmike65  for giving me a heads up on this one. I now have two sizes of the Mercury trikes. I also got these awesome plates from Cliff--wish he would make more! V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (May 20, 2018)

Cool puzzle box top...


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2018)

I figured it might be a slow Show and Tell this week given the past couple of weeks were loaded with finds...most from swaps.

But, I could be wrong...


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (May 20, 2018)

Here are my 3 road bikes, not usually my cup of tea, but for 10 bucks a piece I couldnt say no, I found a 1978 Schwinn Sportabout, mid 80s ladies Collegiate and a clean Western Flyer, I'm going to clean the Sportabout and keep it, the other 2 are in limbo, yeah they aren't worth much but worth rescuing, I also found a Ladies Elgin Special but dont know much about it so I haven't pulled the trigger and brought it home yet.

Aaron


----------



## cds2323 (May 20, 2018)

I picked up a 1930s Dangerlite reflector for $5. I also gave Catfish my Wise lock at Ann Arbor. He was able to match a key to it. I got it back about 10 days ago but forgot to post last week. Thanks @catfish!




I also picked up this 1937/38 D97XE sometimes known as a ‘Christmas special’.


----------



## higgens (May 20, 2018)

Got another load of Shelby parts forgot to get a pic of last weeks Shelby parts but I’m shure you get the idea


----------



## bikewhorder (May 20, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> *I bought 12 more nice bikes this week. 52 total *



So much for divesting yourself from bike collecting.


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2018)

Got a Liberty badge and a schwinn badge


----------



## ZE52414 (May 20, 2018)

This lady will be here tomorrow. I’ll get it out in the sun for some better pics!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 20, 2018)

Trying to get my home office in shape.  Bike stand was a ML purchase.  It allowed me to bring more bikes indoors by hanging up 2.  Saved a spot for one I’m picking up Thursday.







View attachment 810596

View attachment 810594


----------



## rickyd (May 20, 2018)

Springfield find


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 20, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> So much for divesting yourself from bike collecting.




Price was right


----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2018)

Here’s my haul for the week, Phantom saddle with zinc springs, Mesinger B-70 conical spring, Schwinn grips, German folding ruler, Speed-X morse code thingie, and a lil Kent pocket knife


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2018)

This Garage sale been berry berry good to me.... a large Matt Carlton, stack of porcelain and of course had to have Fred....  :0 ......oh and a 1961 cycle truck off c -list last monday


----------



## tanksalot (May 20, 2018)

This is just some of the stuff I bought from the local Swap meet and flea market.


----------



## Mike Franco (May 20, 2018)

My small collection


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2018)

jd56 said:


> I figured it might be a slow Show and Tell this week given the past couple of weeks were loaded with finds...most from swaps.
> 
> But, I could be wrong...
> 
> ...



of course I was wrong.[emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (May 20, 2018)

Tag bullet lights and reflector...



 
Schrader Balloon Tire gage... 


 


 
Rack for my Elgin...

 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Trying to get my home office in shape.  Bike stand was a ML purchase.  It allowed me to bring more bikes indoors by hanging up 2.  Saved a spot for one I’m picking up Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mike if my office looked like that I would never leave work! V/r Shawn


----------



## blincoe (May 20, 2018)

Sold my 20” and got another!


----------



## cadillacbike (May 20, 2018)

Someone had this as yard art. Stopped and ask him about it..in the end gave him another yard art piece and alittle cash . s/


----------



## charnleybob (May 20, 2018)




----------



## MattB (May 20, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> *I bought 12 more nice bikes this week. 52 total *



 How do I post on this page. I have an old western flyer I would like some Info about


----------



## petritl (May 20, 2018)

It’s been a fun week; a while back I purchased a 1940s French made racing bike with a rider’s name painted on the top tube. I have been tracking the bike’s past have have gotten back to a man in France who said he purchased the bike from Tacca himself. He said he had the brake calipers off the bike as well as Tacca’s riding shoes he got with the bike’s purchase.

A package from France came in the mail yesterday:

I was happy to see the bag with just Universal super 68 caliper parts; the bike was made with a braze-on caliper studs so I was hoping not to see complete caliper, I can now trust he was telling the truth about the shoes.

The period magazines reference Tacca (Giuseppe Pierre- Joesph Tacca) who won TdF stage 16 in 1947 in them. The L’ Equip is coming from France

I purchased a one owner 1986 Bianchi racing bike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 20, 2018)

Got this awesome t- shirt in trade with a West Coast collector Aussie



 Then brought this pile home today. Ulta rare brass screens. Sold these years ago, just able to buy them back.
And some catalogs to boot


----------



## Phattiremike (May 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Mike if my office looked like that I would never leave work! V/r Shawn




Shawn,
I think I can fit 2 more!  Must lower the ranger it’s to high on that rack I think.  Many signs to ha hang up too.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn,
> I think I can fit 2 more!  Must lower the ranger it’s to high on that rack I think.  Many signs to ha hang up too.



Just move the Ranger 150 miles southeast and your problem is solved!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Just move the Ranger 150 miles southeast and your problem is solved!



I was thinking North east myself .


----------



## Phattiremike (May 20, 2018)

That Ranger stays put for now guys!


----------



## rickyd (May 20, 2018)

And some wall art


----------



## tech549 (May 20, 2018)

tracked down an elk today!packed up the truck and headed out early as elk is my favorite big game,didnt want to miss out.had a tough go as had to fight the traffic on 95 north with speeding jap cars and crazy young ones texting and speeding,then the rain hit,damn what next ?yup you got it flat tire.so I called ahead and said I will be late as I new outer hunters would be arriving.got the spare changed checked my gear and off again,as I hit the north woods the rain let up and finally made it.well I wasn't disappointed !









View attachment 810976

View attachment 810977

View attachment 810978

View attachment 810979

View attachment 810980

View attachment 810981

View attachment 810982

View attachment 810983


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Bravo!


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2018)

I picked up some eyeballs for the bluebird this week


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 20, 2018)

was in San Jose on a day where they have what my friend refers to as "Santa Clara Cleanup" where people put junk out front and the garbage man picks it up, but before the garbage man comes by the scrounges come by. found this sad chair that was not as old as I would have liked and is missing the feet....put it up in the "some day" loft. found these two 20" wheels wondering where the rear wheels were. aluminum rims and hubs and great shape. then I looked at them and saw they must be the wheels off a  trailer or something due to the offset.  

there were big piles of junk from 2 or 3 homes on every block. we got there late after all the vintage bikes got picked up.



 

 

 . too nice to leave in the trash.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 20, 2018)

A few smalls this week, first pic was from last week that I forgot to show. A rack for my Elgin.......and a P-41 plane.



Then I picked up another rack to see if I liked it more. A NOS battery can and lens for it. Also a mystery package. I hope it my new wheels.....



Some new hooks & some BB stuff.



After needing to clean up some Brazing that I did on some fenders, my Dremel wasn't quite getting it done so I got a Die Grinder...




And last but not least, a trip to the Urgent Care @ 3pm & 8 stitches due to an industrial accident at the house, errrr, operator error.....


----------



## lgrinnings (May 20, 2018)

I couldn't say no to a $5 1891 Overman Wheel Company Victor wrench.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 20, 2018)

I picked up this Elgin Deluxe  long tank this week


WetDogGraphix said:


> A few smalls this week, first pic was from last week that I forgot to show. A rack for my Elgin.......and a P-41 plane.
> View attachment 811149
> Then I picked up another rack to see if I liked it more. A NOS battery can and lens for it. Also a mystery package. I hope it my new wheels.....
> View attachment 811150
> ...



Heal up buddy! And I’d like to see your Elgin.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 20, 2018)

Happy with this one...


----------



## the tinker (May 21, 2018)

It's raining , looks like an all day gloomy Monday. good day to stay in the shop, as I haven't had a chance to work on a bike in a month.

 Went to a swap yesterday and bought these two rims from fellow Caber "Ricco" for a buck each.

   He told me ,"Just give me a buck for both."   Good guy Ricco, but me being the big spender I am, I gave him the two bucks Bought this rust-free Messinger saddle off a bike from "Candi " the bike lady of Twin's Treasures for $20.


Nice and straight, will recover in leather off this chair I hacked apart. even the sides and back of this chair was leather.


Today , since it's raining, I will lace up these two rims . Good way to spend a rainy Monday.Messing around in the shop. 

 everyone needs a hobby, to"get away from it all...."


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2018)

Yesterday, I got this 1970s Condor, I think it is the Italia model.


----------



## jd56 (May 21, 2018)

Golly gee wilikers, you folks found some great stuff to post this week.
Just too many options for "the find of the week" [emoji848]


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicriders (May 21, 2018)

Picked up this US Rubber box over the weekend


----------

